# How big is the residential roofing market?



## DAKennedy

I'm trying to figure out how many roofing contractors are doing residential work in the USA? And trying to figure how many roofs they collectively do in a year. Any hints towards someone who's assembled this info? Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar

You may never find your answer.

There are twice as many unregistered roofing contractors as there are registered ones doing residential work.

You may have a better chance researching how many sq.ft of shingles was sold by each manufacturer last year.


----------



## buildpinnacle

The majority of states don't require any type of registration for any type of contractor, let alone roofers. That being said......nearly impossible. The NRCA might have some type of number. I would call them. At least their best guess may come with a bit of education behind it.


----------



## DFWRoofing

It is all one big guess.

I was encouraged when a friend in insurance told me that the largest residential contractor in our area (and they are huge) did less than 1% of the market. 

With all contractors having tiny market shares, there is always room to grow.


----------



## RoofersEdge

Last year in the US there was approximately 225 million squares sold in the residential shingle market. This was down by around 25 million squares from the previous year. Hope this helps


----------



## DAKennedy

*Thanks for help making progress*

That's good information. Is it from a source I can cite or dig further into?


----------



## daviddeschaine

*It's Huge - Black Gold Turned To Roofing Gold!*

*
Roofing to 2014 - Market Research, Market Share, Market Size, Sales, Demand Forecast, Market Leaders, Company Profiles, Industry Trends*


Demand for roofing in the US is forecast to reverse previous declines and grow 2.4 percent per year through 2014. The residential market will remain dominant and grow the fastest, led by new construction applications. Roofing tile will be the fastest growing product segment, while asphalt shingles remain dominant.

This study analyzes the 244 million square US roofing industry. It presents historical demand data for the years 1999, 2004 and 2009, and forecasts for 2014 and 2019 by roofing product (e.g., asphalt shingles, bituminous low-slope, metal, elastomeric, plastic, roofing tile, wood shingles and shakes), market (residential, nonresidential) and US geographic subregion.
The study also considers market environment factors, details industry structure, evaluates company market share and profiles 35 industry players, including GAFMC, CertainTeed and Owens Corning. :thumbup:


----------



## RoofersEdge

daviddeschaine said:


> *
> Roofing to 2014 - Market Research, Market Share, Market Size, Sales, Demand Forecast, Market Leaders, Company Profiles, Industry Trends*
> 
> 
> Demand for roofing in the US is forecast to reverse previous declines and grow 2.4 percent per year through 2014. The residential market will remain dominant and grow the fastest, led by new construction applications. Roofing tile will be the fastest growing product segment, while asphalt shingles remain dominant.
> 
> This study analyzes the 244 million square US roofing industry. It presents historical demand data for the years 1999, 2004 and 2009, and forecasts for 2014 and 2019 by roofing product (e.g., asphalt shingles, bituminous low-slope, metal, elastomeric, plastic, roofing tile, wood shingles and shakes), market (residential, nonresidential) and US geographic subregion.
> The study also considers market environment factors, details industry structure, evaluates company market share and profiles 35 industry players, including GAFMC, CertainTeed and Owens Corning. :thumbup:


 Thanks for the follow up


----------



## sideman8

very interesting info.


----------



## siddle

Overall sales in the North American residential roofing market were worth nearly $5.3 billion in 2008, which decreased to $3.9 billion in 2009. By 2014, sales are projected to reach to $5 billion, for a 5-year CAGR of 5.3%.

This figures are as per BCC Research.
__________________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## robinsonroofing

I know several businesses doing tens of millions in our area alone.


----------



## siddle

Well, now we know that the IL market is the major contributor to that figures.
___________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## Simon

*Yes It is*

Yes IL is huge in this space. Maybe its all the snow 

Steel Building Kits: Metal Kits Designed for Quick & Easy “Do-It-Yourself” Assembly


----------

